# My build of a small flood light/



## sander287 (Aug 12, 2014)

Small spot light that I build its waterproof and ajustible incl a bracket to fix to something runs on 12 v


----------



## diamonddave_k (Nov 9, 2016)

I'm intrigued tell me more. Is there pictures or any other details you may have to share with us?


----------

